# Looking for a good goat coat?



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out custom pet and tack. Amazing quality and amazing prices. We bought a test coat to see if we would like it and we will be buying 15 more!

http://custompetandtack.homestead.com/


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Nice jacket!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice! Are they good for keeping them warm?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes there are a few choices for the inside. This one is thermal.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I just looked at their website and I am very impressed! I know where I will be going to get a few coats


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We will be buying 15 more from them. The quality is just amazing and the coat its self is acually a few dollars cheeper than many other places.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How do the goats like them? Do they keep them on well?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I really dont know considering that we only have one. But they are made well enough that i dont think they will rip.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice and cheaper than the dog coats I buy.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We ordered 9 more!!!! Cant wait till they get here.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice! My sister just sewed 5 waterproof winter coats and 5 thin show coats for when they are clipped. The fabric was expensive, but they turned out really well and she had fun making them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Shoot! I was looking to see what others were wearing when they go take care of their goats!!!!
I, myself am pretty stylish in my torn up, hoof printed, Goodwill men's coat...


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

All 16 are in and on the goats!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They look awesome!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking good! Do you plan on leaving their coats on all the time during fall/winter?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Loo king good! Do you plan on leaving their coats on all the time during fall/winter?


Depends on the temp. Right now we have them off during the day and on during the night.


----------

